#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  What kind of environment do you like mostly?

## Prasath

I like very much listen melody songs & travel. this kind of environment i like very much so guys can you please share here what kind of envirionment do you like mostly?

----------


## Bhavya

I like to be in quiet places surrounded with nature. especially quiet beach without much crowd. I love to listen the melodious waves.It's sooth my soul.

----------

